# Mystify Your senses



## Tabitha (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone know... If you pay WAY to much for shipping when you go through check-out, do they refund the difference? I played w/ their shopping cart & it estimated WAY too high. Is it a handling fee? Anyone know?


----------

